# American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the item American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Buusey

Hey all. So I applied to both the Directing and Screenwriting tracks-- assuming one's portfolios are of similar quality, has anyone had experience with being asked to interview for both tracks or just one versus the other? Do you get to choose after interviewing for both or do they generally only pick to interview for one track? I guess this is a general question for any school with a Production + Screenwriting track.


----------



## WriterK90

In their FAQ section, I remembered a somewhat related question. Their response was:



> The AFI Conservatory is designed for those who want to advance their craft in a specific discipline. Most applicants are committed to only one discipline, but yes, you may apply to more than one area of interest. You must submit a separate application (including a discipline-specific narrative statement, submission materials and application fee) for each discipline to which you wish to apply. Due to the collaborative nature of the program, successful applicants will be accepted into only one discipline. It is suggested you do not apply for more than three disciplines in the same academic year.



So it sounds like you will only get accepted into one. Not sure if they narrow it down at the interview stage or later, but you will not likely get to choose and just hope it's the one you can be fully dedicated to. 

As far as other schools, a lot of  them only allowed one application per year. I think USC allowed multiple but I'm unsure what their process is.

Good luck!


----------



## Dean

Anyone heard anything from this program yet?


----------



## Chris W

Buusey said:


> So I applied to both the Directing and Screenwriting tracks-





Dean said:


> Anyone heard anything from this program yet


Why did you guys apply to both Screenwriting and directing? Not sure yet which path you want to take?


----------



## Dean

Chris W said:


> Why did you guys apply to both Screenwriting and directing? Not sure yet which path you want to take?


I come from English literature background and is more comfortable with writing than with interacting with actors but I also want to challenge myself. Also I always assumed that these two fields overlap often down the road.


----------



## Buusey

Chris W said:


> Why did you guys apply to both Screenwriting and directing? Not sure yet which path you want to take?



Honestly, I love both, have more experience in screenwriting, but would love to learn directing in an institutional setting. Applied to both so other folks could judge what they'd see better suited for me in a graduate program. Regardless, I see myself continuing to write even if I end up doing more production related stuff.


----------



## Chris W

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing has been updated:

Updated Deadline


----------



## Chris W

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing has been updated:

Updated Deadline and portfolio req


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing has been updated:

Updated with correct dates


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

